# How to build a computer tutorial, need some feed back!



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I was bored yesterday, so I took apart an old computer, took pics, and put it back together, and created a tutorial.

I would really like some feedback, or improvements in some ares. What do you guys think??


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

"I was bored so I took apart a computer" that sounds kinda strange   .

The screwdriver pic is blurry.

I would make unimportant pictures, like the screwdriver, smaller.

Make sure you have everything in the right order. Here's something I copied and pasted from http://www.pcmech.com/byopc/

* STEP 1 : Materials Required
* STEP 2 : Remove Case Cover
* STEP 3 : Case Preparation
* STEP 4 : Install Power Supply
* STEP 5 : Install the CPU
* STEP 6 : Install Heat Sink/Fan
* STEP 7 : Install Memory
* STEP 8 : Configure the Motherboard
* STEP 9 : Install the Motherboard
* STEP 10 : Connect Motherboard To Case
* STEP 11: Install Floppy Drive
* STEP 12 : Configure the Hard Drive & CD-ROM
* STEP 13 : Install Drive
* STEP 14 : Install the CD-ROM(s)
* STEP 15 : Install The Video Card
* STEP 16 : Post-Assembly
* STEP 17 : Initial Boot-Up
* STEP 18 : Configure The BIOS
* STEP 19 : Test The System
* STEP 20 : Prepare the Hard Drive(s)
* STEP 21 : Install The CD-ROM Driver
* STEP 22 : Install The Operating System
* STEP 23 : Tidy Up

Otherwise its great. :up:


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I will work on it some more tomorrow, I'm just too tired today


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I just finished my 'How to Install a PCI Device Tutorial'.

www.sbai.xenweb.net/pci.htm

Some feedback on that would be be appreciated too, thanks!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

You didn't go through putting in the CPU and heatsink since yours was already put together and also nothing about connecting the leads from the case to the MOBO (i.e., LED, Power, HDD, etc.). Those are the most daunting tasks, actually.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mulder said:


> You didn't go through putting in the CPU and heatsink since yours was already put together and also nothing about connecting the leads from the case to the MOBO (i.e., LED, Power, HDD, etc.). Those are the most daunting tasks, actually.


Can't belive I forgot about that, thanks!


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I always like to install the RAM when the motherboard is not in the case. This will help prevent the board from bending and breaking any traces. Need to be especially careful now that most manufacturers are using lead free solder ...

If it is an upgrade, I usually try to support the motherboard by placing some of my fingers underneath board at the pressure points.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Next, remove all the drives. Route and hot glue the wires down. PXE boot a VM image from the server. Or RDC from a XP machine, or use 2X thinclient server and client (If pxe isn't an option) from XP, 2000, 2003, or linux. 

Set up Deep Freeze on the virtual machine... Instant kiosk or sandbox machine.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

gotrootdude said:


> Next, remove all the drives. Route and hot glue the wires down. PXE boot a VM image from the server. Or RDC from a XP machine, or use 2X thinclient server and client (If pxe isn't an option) from XP, 2000, 2003, or linux.
> 
> Set up Deep Freeze on the virtual machine... Instant kiosk or sandbox machine.


You totally confused me!


----------



## Brum (Sep 26, 2006)

When you change add the CPU installation instructions, (allong with heatsink, fan, etc.) make sure you add the cpu before the motherboard is put into the case. Some motherboards require that you have acces to the backside of it. Also I would make it a little easier to tell where you are placing items in the case for example the floppy or hard drive. It took me a little while to realize that you have an extractable hard drive mount, and floppy mount. I had to read on to see it.


----------



## Mr.Welder (Jun 12, 2005)

Good job knight :up: The thing that alarmed me the most was the photo of you installing the memory.From that angle it appears your holding the memory by grasping one of chips which is a no-no due to static electricity concerns.Memory should be installed by holding the edges of the stick and not at the center.Otherwise you did a pretty good job.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

One thing that caught my eye as I quickly scanned the article was.....the case you have does not have or need stand offs.

You might want to mention that some/most cases do need them.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mr.Welder said:


> Good job knight :up: The thing that alarmed me the most was the photo of you installing the memory.From that angle it appears your holding the memory by grasping one of chips which is a no-no due to static electricity concerns.Memory should be installed by holding the edges of the stick and not at the center.Otherwise you did a pretty good job.


*shrug*

I always manhandle my memory. I've carried it around in my pocket and done all kinds of other horrible things to it. Never had a problem. It's not _that_ sensitive. As long as you discharge yourself before working with it, you'll be fine.


----------



## Mr.Welder (Jun 12, 2005)

erick295 said:


> *shrug*
> 
> I always manhandle my memory. I've carried it around in my pocket and done all kinds of other horrible things to it. Never had a problem. It's not _that_ sensitive. As long as you discharge yourself before working with it, you'll be fine.


What they teach you when you study for your A+ exam is all it takes to lunch out electronic components is a mere 30 volts.A human feels a static electrical shock at around 3,000 volts.Thats when you walk across the carpet and end up shocking yourself on a metal object.
Well anyway the other reason is they don't want you to hold the memory by the chips or the gold teeth is because of the natural salts in your hands that could cause corrosion.So my motto is "Better safe than sorry"


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Mr.Welder said:


> What they teach you when you study for your A+ exam is all it takes to lunch out electronic components is a mere 30 volts.A human feels a static electrical shock at around 3,000 volts.Thats when you walk across the carpet and end up shocking yourself on a metal object.
> Well anyway the other reason is they don't want you to hold the memory by the chips or the gold teeth is because of the natural salts in your hands that could cause corrosion.So my motto is "Better safe than sorry"


Wow I never knew that, and I've always been dealing with memory that way! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Mr.Welder (Jun 12, 2005)

knight_47 said:


> Wow I never knew that, and I've always been dealing with memory that way! Thanks for the advice.


Your welcome.I'm glad I was able to help.


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

I kind of lost faith at the whole cdrom bit where you couldn't get the screw out. Why should I trust a tutorial where the guy is snookered by a screw? I'd work on getting that bit cleaned up as well. Not a bad demo though. Those types of cases are common, and kind of strange to work on, so it's nice to see one disassembled. Lots of old IBM and HP and such use the matx form factor. 

Keep working on it!


----------



## idowindows (Oct 11, 2006)

Considering your age, I'm just glad you're using your time on POSITIVE things..


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

idowindows said:


> Considering your age, I'm just glad you're using your time on POSITIVE things..


Thanks!

And by the way, I accidentally added a wrong line in my .htaccess file for my site, and the link redirected to my home page. I just fixed it


----------

